
Obnam 1.22 released (backup application) - tlikonen
https://blog.liw.fi/posts/2017/06/25/obnam_1_22_released_backup_application/
======
tlikonen
I think Obnam's idea of deduplication is great and very interesting but I am
reluctant to trust complex backup systems. I have used "rsync --link-dest" to
reduce space.

